# Sony VGN-FZ390 drivers



## HelpMeOut (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

I'm posting this issue for my girlfriend, but anyways, I'm having a major issue finding the drivers for her sony vaio. I just recently got her to upgrade to Windows 7 but a lot of her hardware isn't working properly, such has her webcam and audio software.

Before upgrading her, I had her look up some of her drivers that she would need but forgot a few of them. Is there anything I can do really to get her laptop running the way it was before?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

I just checked the Sony website. They have not released their system specific drivers for your girlfriend's laptop.

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNFZ390&LOC=3

However, if you go into DEVICE MANAGER, go to the devices that are missing and the VENDOR ID information we might be able to locate drivers for the system from the actual component manufacturer. We will need the HARDWARE ID and the look like this:

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FF661179&REV_02

Thanks!


----------



## HelpMeOut (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I talked to the Sony esupport and they didn't provide any help, and also did what you did by looking at the Sony site for the drivers which they didn't host any.

I also tried looking up the drivers using the Hardware ID that you guys stickied but that didn't work either for her webcam. Right now, we are most concerned in getting her webcam up and running.

Her Hardware ID for her webcam is:

USB\VID_05CA&PID_183B&REV_0100&MI_00
USB\VID_05CA&PID_183B&MI_00

Thanks for the help again.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and thanks...

The first device is the SONY MOTION EYE camera. It looks like you can install the VISTA drivers for it using COMPATIBILITY MODE for VISTA in Windows 7.

Here is a link on how to enable COMPATIBILITY mode.

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...e/thread/80cae5ee-dc98-4a2f-8284-a1ab826059b7

I'll check out the second device and report back. I just wanted to give you the above information since it seems to be the important part!

Thanks!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

The second one also seems to be camera related. According to what I have found it should work in COMPATIBILITY MODE using the VISTA components.

Also, I'm not certain as to why Sony support checked their website for drivers, Sony has published a statement of non-support for Windows 7 on your system. Here is the link:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/os...ge3=VGN-FZ390&month=&day=&year=&mdl=VGN-FZ390

Don't get discouraged though, give it some time and I'm sure someone will eventually find a better workaround.

Thanks!


----------



## HelpMeOut (Aug 24, 2005)

IT-Tech said:


> The second one also seems to be camera related. According to what I have found it should work in COMPATIBILITY MODE using the VISTA components.
> 
> Also, I'm not certain as to why Sony support checked their website for drivers, Sony has published a statement of non-support for Windows 7 on your system. Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Well the 2nd device is part of the first device and it's just the list of all ids. Anyways, what I'm asking for is if anyone knows where I could get the drivers? Is mostly a matter of finding them and installing them that's my problem.

I've thought about this, but would using the recovery partition of her disk install the drivers on the drive? Since the partition was originally for windows vista, she doesn't have the programs anymore that came with the laptop, but I think that she might be able to use the recovery partition to install the drivers without having to reinstall vista, and then reinstall windows 7. Anyways, this is just a thought.

EDIT: I'm also on Windows 7 and I remember not having to install my own webcam drivers as the Windows 7 webcam drivers seem to be working just fine on their own. Could there be something that's preventing her webcam from showing up?


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and sorry for the delayed response!

However, I spent a very large amount of time with Sony support last night trying to get some decent details on camera drivers for their laptops in general. I was pushed from Tier to Tier on the support, finally stopping somewhere around 3 (supposedly).

As you may have noticed, they do not have these drivers for your laptop online, along with many others models.

They simply suggested that you try the camera drivers for Sony VGN-FZ340Z. Here is a link to that driver:

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=VGNFZ340E&upd_id=3374&os_id=28

Thank you very much!


----------



## HelpMeOut (Aug 24, 2005)

IT-Tech said:


> Hi and sorry for the delayed response!
> 
> However, I spent a very large amount of time with Sony support last night trying to get some decent details on camera drivers for their laptops in general. I was pushed from Tier to Tier on the support, finally stopping somewhere around 3 (supposedly).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the link!

I'm still in the process of looking for her sd card reader drivers, so far with no luck. I used the "Find drivers" sticky here as a guide and when I used the drivers that I found, I ended up getting drivers that didn't work for her system. The problem with my girlfriend and I is that we are in a long distance relationship making it hard for me to figure out what is going on (ouch I know), so I'm just trying my best to get her through all of this.

Anyways, thanks for the help once again.


----------



## HelpMeOut (Aug 24, 2005)

Well since I can't seem to find the edit button to my earlier post, please excuse the double post. After giving the girlfriend your last driver suggestion, she told me it works and after webcamming for a bit with her, we concluded that it was stable. Now the only issue is to find her sd card reader drivers. I'll try and get more info from her.

Thanks once again for the help.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Once again, check the Sony website for the same model that they suggested. Model VGN-FZ340Z and get the drivers for the SD CARD too.

Here is the link to the VGN-FZ340Z drivers. 

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=VGNFZ340E&upd_id=3379&os_id=28

After my long, very long conversation with Sony last night, it seems they have messed up the driver webpage for your specific laptop. Absolutely NO DRIVERS available. I think I spent almost 4 hours in the online chat with them about their drivers and especially the ones for the camera & SD card. I did gather some good information though and if it helped you get your system fixed it was well worth the time.

Thanks! Please let me know if those drivers work or not!


----------

